# Festool



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Today I picked up an ETS EC 125 to add to the collection of festools. It was a little sooner than planned but my ets125 went down and has to be sent out. 
I did a little sanding in shop with it and so far I'm into it. The ergonomics and balance are good, with a push bottom on/off switch. The vibration feels lower than the ets125. On 6 it was more aggressive in it's removal then I expected (but nothing like a rotex). 
Looking forward to using it on the job.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

PRC said:


> Today I picked up an ETS EC 125 to add to the collection of festools. It was a little sooner than planned but my ets125 went down and has to be sent out. I did a little sanding in shop with it and so far I'm into it. The ergonomics and balance are good, with a push bottom on/off switch. The vibration feels lower than the ets125. On 6 it was more aggressive in it's removal then I expected (but nothing like a rotex). Looking forward to using it on the job.


 it looks like an awesome sander and it looks like you could produce a high-volume will find finish work. I recently purchased the ETS 125 , I love it. Now I'm looking into where to buy some longer dust extractor hoses cheaper than festiool site.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

canopainting said:


> it looks like an awesome sander and it looks like you could produce a high-volume will find finish work. I recently purchased the ETS 125 , I love it. Now I'm looking into where to buy some longer dust extractor hoses cheaper than festiool site.


Festool has across the board pricing so if you are going for genuine hoses then the only place you might have luck is used ones on craigslist


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like festool but in the carpentry/woodworking world the price vs value for me is always struggle. I like Milwaukee products for most things.

Mike


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

rml63 said:


> I like festool but in the carpentry/woodworking world the price vs value for me is always struggle. I like Milwaukee products for most things.
> 
> Mike



I look at it this way, I take care of my tools, they save me time.. make me money and never let me down. 

I resold a few festool sanders and upgraded with new ecs sanders. 

It cost more upfront, but it ends up being a better value.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd honestly never seen a Festool anything other than on the web up until a couple of weeks ago. Guys were installing windows at a customers place. Had one of the Festool shop vacs, impact driver, circ saw or whatever they call it and a couple of other goodies.

Customer had to wait for two years for these guys to get to their jobs.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They are good tools. I have several. Not everything* they make is good. But most things


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like their tools especially the midsize router, domino and their mft table. The price, at least in Canada, is high. I have lots of tools by milwk, makita and pc that are well into their 20's, but they were made in the USA or Japan which is a much different standard than today. Not to say that the tools out of China , from makers like bosch aren't doing the job because they are and I have some, they just don't feel as heavy duty as my older stuff.

Festool has for sure perfected the system approach to power tools. Another European manufacturer is Felder, I have a five function combination woodworking machine that takes the system approach to the extreme. 

With exception of possibly rotex sander, I don't see any FS in my future, but over the years I have dropped my fair share on tools.

Mike


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

rml63 said:


> I like festool but in the carpentry/woodworking world the price vs value for me is always struggle. I like Milwaukee products for most things.
> 
> Mike


I agree, most of the tools are nice but the price differences makes them not that nice. I bought the makita track saw over the TS55,

My last miter saw purchase went blue as well. I would love to have a domino joiner though. Mafell makes the best woodworking tools I have ever seen.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I agree, most of the tools are nice but the price differences makes them not that nice. I bought the makita track saw over the TS55,
> 
> My last miter saw purchase went blue as well. I would love to have a domino joiner though. Mafell makes the best woodworking tools I have ever seen.


The Dom xl works great. Just saying. We use it a lot.

Also have the ts75. I their tracks because it's a system. Different attachments etc.


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like the domino, I in it's place I use a Lamello biscuit joiner and for 90 degree joints I use the Kreg jig, which for what it does is a game changer.

Mike


----------

